
Ask HN: How to deal with an anti-vacation culture? - alphanumeric0
I&#x27;m a remote Django&#x2F;Python developer.  I&#x27;ve been with my current employer for about a year now.  I work very hard at my job.  I support multiple front end developers, work on two separate large-scale websites (including server setup and systems administration).<p>I recently asked for a few days off around Thanksgiving.  This is the first time I&#x27;ve asked for a real vacation.  My employers were somewhat negative about the idea and suggested they might need to bring on a freelancer to cover my position for a few of the days I&#x27;d be out (a total of 3 days before Thanksgiving).<p>Has anyone else experienced a culture negative towards vacation before?  Is there any way to reason with them?
======
ifdattic
If company can survive without one of the developers being out for a couple of
days, there must be something very wrong with the company. What happens when
you get sick, and you don't work for a week/month?

One idea I like on this topic (can't remember where I seen it) is that each
week randomly one of the employee is given a week off, and company has to work
around it. Similar to how Netflix (I think if my memory is not mistaken) test
their infrastructure by randomly killing servers to see if the system can fix
itself up.

Stand your ground, or they will trample through you until you burn out and
quit (or get fired).

------
jaredandrews
> My employers were somewhat negative about the idea and suggested they might
> need to bring on a freelancer to cover my position for a few of the days I'd
> be out

Really..? They can just pull in a freelancer like that? I have a hard time
believing it... Sounds like an empty (and bizarre) threat to me. Either way,
just say "great pull in the freelance for 3 days so I can take my vacation".

> Is there any way to reason with them?

I think the only thing you can do here is take your vacation. Stand your
ground and do it. It might feel awkward but if you don't they will continue to
push back on your vacation time.

~~~
alphanumeric0
I agree I need to stand my ground. This feels like a test to see if I'll give
up my vacation.

------
JSeymourATL
> suggested they might need to bring on a freelancer to cover my position ...

Finding a contingency back-up is a hassle for them. Volunteer to find someone,
plus offer that you can be available for emergency calls. The Show Must Go On!

~~~
alphanumeric0
I think that's a good idea, offering to hook them up with a freelancer. Or
maybe I could even help train a coworker on the basics?

